# My parents want a new life in Cyprus



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum.

My parents have fallen in love with Cyprus and are now nearing retirement. They are in the process of selling their home and want to relocate permanently. Both are in their 60s, one dog to hopefully come with us and a need for a nice family home big enough to accommodate visitors. Where should we start? My Mum mentioned they would live on the outskirts of Paphos. Does anyone have anything to convince them this is the right decision so I can pass the message on. I keep saying to them, you'll only look back and wish you had tried it! 

Thank you for your advice. Look forward to this journey for them


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Carl, welcome to the forum.
If you take a little time to read some of the many threads you will find lots of useful information. You will also find that most of us expats living here do not regret it for a minute.
The threads will probably give you some ideas of questions you may wish to ask us and we do will do our best to help you.

Veronica


----------



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Veronica said:


> Hi Carl, welcome to the forum.
> If you take a little time to read some of the many threads you will find lots of useful information. You will also find that most of us expats living here do not regret it for a minute.
> The threads will probably give you some ideas of questions you may wish to ask us and we do will do our best to help you.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica, thanks for the welcome.

I'm going to have a browse through the forum soon and see if I can find the answers we need before asking questions.

The main thing is we found the thread about getting our dog to Cyprus haha


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

The main thing your parents want to decide is how "native" they want to go. Some places are virtually all English, whereas most are a mix.

They also need to decide how remote they want to go. That quaint village in the middle of nowhere may be lovely, but can you put up with the drive to Paphos? 

The weather is an issue too. In summer it gets very hot. Paphos especially can get quite muggy. Have they been here in the height of summer yet?

Before we arrived, we made a point of visiting in the spring, summer and autumn, just to make sure we could cope with the heat. Again, your location plays a part here. We chose to live in Polemi, which is a bit cooler in the summer sun.

Those are my thoughts anyway.

There is nothing to be afraid of moving here, it is a lovely place and they won't regret it.


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

*Proceed with Caution*



SunnyPaphos said:


> The main thing your parents want to decide is how "native" they want to go. Some places are virtually all English, whereas most are a mix.
> 
> They also need to decide how remote they want to go. That quaint village in the middle of nowhere may be lovely, but can you put up with the drive to Paphos?
> 
> ...


I can't help but second what is said here. I come across a lot of unhappy retired expats from the UK every day. Not everyone can adapt to a new culture. What seems like paradise as a holiday is not the same as living here for the rest of your life. Yes, there are a lot of UK citizens, shops, and restaurants here, but it is not the UK. This is Cyprus, and Cypriots have their own values, their own culture, and it can be disturbing to people who have lived the same way all their lives. On the other hand, I meet a lot of wonderful expats like the ones on this forum who have adapted by learning from others, who stay humble and willing to learn, and have the patience to teach the newbies.


----------



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

SunnyPaphos said:


> The main thing your parents want to decide is how "native" they want to go. Some places are virtually all English, whereas most are a mix.
> 
> They also need to decide how remote they want to go. That quaint village in the middle of nowhere may be lovely, but can you put up with the drive to Paphos?
> 
> ...





Cefalu said:


> I can't help but second what is said here. I come across a lot of unhappy retired expats from the UK every day. Not everyone can adapt to a new culture. What seems like paradise as a holiday is not the same as living here for the rest of your life. Yes, there are a lot of UK citizens, shops, and restaurants here, but it is not the UK. This is Cyprus, and Cypriots have their own values, their own culture, and it can be disturbing to people who have lived the same way all their lives. On the other hand, I meet a lot of wonderful expats like the ones on this forum who have adapted by learning from others, who stay humble and willing to learn, and have the patience to teach the newbies.


Firstly I apologise for not replying sooner, we have been selling our house which has been our home for 30 years so quite stressful! 

The house is now sold so we are looking to the future now. My parents want to rent for a little while to get themselves established and so they can find the right property. What sort of price are they looking to pay for say a 3 bed villa with a pool?

It's all systems go now!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carlm_7 said:


> What sort of price are they looking to pay for say a 3 bed villa with a pool?
> 
> It's all systems go now!


A lot depends on the area and of course the condition of the property but probably 250K -300K. 

You may be lucky and find a property where the owners are desperate to return to the Uk and could maybe get something for around 200K but that would not be easy.


----------



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Veronica said:


> A lot depends on the area and of course the condition of the property but probably 250K -300K.
> 
> You may be lucky and find a property where the owners are desperate to return to the Uk and could maybe get something for around 200K but that would not be easy.


Ah sorry, I don't think I was clear with my previous message. I was looking for the price for renting something like that, sorry


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carlm_7 said:


> Ah sorry, I don't think I was clear with my previous message. I was looking for the price for renting something like that, sorry


sorry I misunderstood. You said they would rent and maybe buy later so I thought you meant purchase prices.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For long term rental you are probably looking at 600-700 per month.


----------



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Veronica said:


> sorry I misunderstood. You said they would rent and maybe buy later so I thought you meant purchase prices.


Ah sorry for the confusion. 

Would you recommend any estate agents in Paphos? Myself and my Mum are flying out to Cyprus on 12th Dec to come and look for a property.


----------



## Cypriot (Nov 29, 2016)

carlm_7 said:


> Firstly I apologise for not replying sooner, we have been selling our house which has been our home for 30 years so quite stressful!
> 
> The house is now sold so we are looking to the future now. My parents want to rent for a little while to get themselves established and so they can find the right property. What sort of price are they looking to pay for say a 3 bed villa with a pool?
> 
> It's all systems go now!


That is the best and sensible thing to do RENT first for at least six months to a year, get to know the areas and then choose where you would like to buy. You would also need to bear in mind the proximity of hospitals, supermarkets and schools if there are children involved, yes the distances are not that great here but it can be a bit of a hustle to get up every day at 6 am to take the kids to school or you need to go to the hospital in an emergency and you don’t have your own transport, it is not the same here as back in the UK where you have buses running often and the trains. SO rent first is your best bet.


----------



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Great thanks! We are going to rent now, at least for 6 months and learn more about the island. We're flying out on 12th Dec to start looking at places and finding out more info


----------



## jfn25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Smart rents*

try these sites 

Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property

if you are on Facebook try 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/314193365345303/

we have similar plans in about 12 months would be keen to know how you get on 

thanks


----------



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Well our plans have changed slightly... we flew out there for 5 days and we found a villa that we fell in love within straight away. It was a holiday home for a British couple and had been barely lived in, fully furnished and we got it at the right price. We're happy with the location as we have friends in the area and we're looking for a move date of the middle of Feb! We're in the middle of packing up our life in to boxes which is very stressful but exciting. Raised a glass on New Years to toast the future to say the least! Can't wait.


----------



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Fast forward to March and we've moved abroad. We're in rental at the moment and I'm looking to arrange some of the formalities if you don't mind helping! 

My mother is not of pension age. She received long-term incapacity benefit in the UK due to her disability.
My father has just retired and is receipt of pension.

Both have EHIC cards for the moment but I'm looking to get them privately insured (or just my Mum?!) if anyone can recommend someone their are insured with? Am I right in understanding my father would be able to get state healthcare as he is in receipt of pension? 

I'm fretting as to whether they actually need to be registered as residents. I want to ensure they have adequate healthcare.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a company to go with for pet insurance? Oh what's the best way to set up a PO Box here? Visit the local post office?

They have savings to help fund their retirement if that helps with the answer to any of the above healthcare q's.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

... also without sounding sadistic I would like to prepare for when the time comes and they pass.

How do funerals work in Cyprus? I heard from someone that you need to ask for permission? What's the best way to prepare financially for it? Are funeral plans affordable here?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As your father is in receipt of retirement pension your mother is also entitled to state health care as his dependant.
They need to get form S1 from the DWP and take it to the citizens centre to get hospital cards.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carlm_7 said:


> ... also without sounding sadistic I would like to prepare for when the time comes and they pass.
> 
> How do funerals work in Cyprus? I heard from someone that you need to ask for permission? What's the best way to prepare financially for it? Are funeral plans affordable here?


I havn't heard anything about having to get permission. There are two funeral plan companies that I know of that operate in the Paphos area. They have different plans available including if you want the bodies repatriating.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This thread might help you regarding funerals.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...s-living-cyprus/126394-funerals-cyprus-2.html


----------



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Veronica said:


> I havn't heard anything about having to get permission. There are two funeral plan companies that I know of that operate in the Paphos area. They have different plans available including if you want the bodies repatriating.





Veronica said:


> As your father is in receipt of retirement pension your mother is also entitled to state health care as his dependant.
> They need to get form S1 from the DWP and take it to the citizens centre to get hospital cards.





Veronica said:


> This thread might help you regarding funerals.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...s-living-cyprus/126394-funerals-cyprus-2.html


Thanks Veronica, I knew this forum would help put my mind at rest and tell me exactly what to do  I will look in to it and get the health cards done asap.


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

Where did they live in teh UK?, if tehy want a quiet laid back Lifestyle, look at teh North west, Polis/Latchi/neo Chorio and Argaka, smaller quieter, good expat community, 30 minutes to Paphos and cheaper, can get a decent 3 bed with pool for €500-600 for a Long term rental. We did it a year ago, would not Change a Thing!


----------

